

BBM Could Be Worth Billions If BlackBerry Can Copy The LINE Playbook - yeukhon
http://www.forbes.com/sites/terokuittinen/2013/10/25/bbm-could-be-worth-billions-if-blackberry-can-copy-the-line-playbook/

======
yeukhon
Just when most people think BB will not survive.... BB has found a new way to
survive.

